# Covilha cidade neve...



## CidadeNeve (29 Set 2007 às 16:14)

Por amor à terra e à neve, mostro algumas fotos feitas por mim (com a resoluçao possivel dum telemovel) desta cidade em que aura quando neva. Não tanto quanto queríamos, mas ainda assim suficiente para de quando em vez alegrar o espírito. 

Cumprimentos para todos

Vista da garagem de S. João, numa manhã fria






Um pouco mais cedo, numa madrugada fria antes de ir para o trabalho...





E a aurora fascinante como complemento...





Vista desde a nacional 18





Desde o Fundão, o fecho da Cova da Beira





E mais outra, do mesmo lugar...


----------



## Brigantia (29 Set 2007 às 16:32)

Boas fotos.
Espero que o próximo Inverno nos permita tirar muitas mais


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Set 2007 às 17:29)

Ora na continuidade deste forum, algumas hiperligaçoes de interesse ... Não minhas, ainda n tive a sorte de ter registos video... Mas aqui vão:





Cumprimentos e enjoy!


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2007 às 15:17)

Em algumas fotos a neve ficou mesmo às portas da cidade, e no último video dá perfeitamente para ver isso. A ver se é neste próximo inverno que cai uma nevada a sério pois já há algum tempo que não se vê a Covilhã a aparecer nas notícias por causa da neve.

Se tiveres fotos antigas da Covilhã com neve, não hesites em colocar!

A ver se arranjas uma máquina fotográfica


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2007 às 18:35)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ora na continuidade deste forum, algumas hiperligaçoes de interesse ... Não minhas, ainda n tive a sorte de ter registos video... Mas aqui vão:
> 
> YouTube - AmÃ¡lia Rodrigues - CovilhÃ£ Cidade-Neve
> 
> ...


bons videos  o segundo ate me é familiar hehe 
abraços


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Set 2007 às 18:59)

Fil disse:


> Em algumas fotos a neve ficou mesmo às portas da cidade, e no último video dá perfeitamente para ver isso. A ver se é neste próximo inverno que cai uma nevada a sério pois já há algum tempo que não se vê a Covilhã a aparecer nas notícias por causa da neve.
> 
> Se tiveres fotos antigas da Covilhã com neve, não hesites em colocar!
> 
> A ver se arranjas uma máquina fotográfica




Ola de novo!

Ando de facto à procura de um site que dispunha de muitas fotos da covilhã antiga, coberta literalmente de neve. e até algumas recentes... knd encontrar, prometo que coloco! 

Quanto a este inverno, estou a rezar aos santinhos por uns nevoes que, no minino, n m deixem ir trabalhar... tenho a sorte de o fazer num dos locais mais altos da covilhã, onde a temperatura é significativamente mais baixa k no resto da cidade, creio eu k por diversos factores (altitude, ribeira, abrigado do sol, etc.). assim sendo, vamos ver se este ano vou de skis trabalhar (apesar de ser a subir, sp! ).

Quanto a uma makina, vamos ver se o meu carro n m prega mais partidas e me deixa pro mes k vem ter vida propria 

cumprimentos!


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Set 2007 às 19:05)

spiritmind disse:


> bons videos  o segundo ate me é familiar hehe
> abraços



Ora ola!

Suponho seres tu então o autor? Bem, obrigado pelo video, se for esse o caso, já k tenho o usado como publicidade à nossa cidade. 
Deixa me dizer tb k és um sortudo por viveres tão aí em cima. Cá em baixo raras vezes (se mesmo algumas) se vê nevar. Só me recordo um vez, há 2 anos, quase três, no domingo antes do carnaval k nevou uns centimentros na cidade e cá em baixo se viu cair, sem coalhar. Enfim... Um dia destes vou viver pra quinta do pintor! 

abraço


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2007 às 19:19)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ora ola!
> 
> Suponho seres tu então o autor? Bem, obrigado pelo video, se for esse o caso, já k tenho o usado como publicidade à nossa cidade.
> Deixa me dizer tb k és um sortudo por viveres tão aí em cima. Cá em baixo raras vezes (se mesmo algumas) se vê nevar. Só me recordo um vez, há 2 anos, quase três, no domingo antes do carnaval k nevou uns centimentros na cidade e cá em baixo se viu cair, sem coalhar. Enfim... Um dia destes vou viver pra quinta do pintor!
> ...



sim foi no ano passado que filmei, mas mais uma vez não houve acumulação mas penso que este inverno será inesquecível á imagem desse domingo que me lembro perfeitamente que mo meu terraço havia zonas onde a neve me dava pelo joelho.  infelizmente vários factores hoje em dia não permitem que haja tanta neve como antigamente, falta de vegetação para reter a humidade que falta fazem os pinheiros na encosta, o próprio aquecimento da cidade devido a evolução da mesma enfim.... mas penso que este inverno nos vai trazer um episódio de neve a cota 0


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2007 às 19:22)

Se não me engano, a Covilhã está numa vertente virada a SW não é?


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2007 às 19:28)

Fil disse:


> Se não me engano, a Covilhã está numa vertente virada a SW não é?


estamos na vertente sudeste da serra da estrela que por sinal são vertentes se não me engano que tem mais horas de sol e consequentemente são mais quentes.


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Set 2007 às 19:40)

Ola de novo! 

Se os ossos da minha avó estiverem certos, temos um inverno que vai inundar aki o fórum e o youtube de imagense videos... A ver! 

Quanto à questão da vertente, só se acrescenta ao facto da vegetação ter ardido toda há uns quinze anos e entretanto os projectos de reflorestação (perguntam quais e bem...) serem o que são. Se sabemos que são discutíveis os porquês do aquecimento global, também sabemos com mais certezas que as responsabilidades do aquecimento local da nossa região recaem com muita facilidade no ser humano . E é o que se vê, flora extinta até dois kilometros da nacional k sob a serra, a reserva biológica do vale glaciar na corda bamba, o vale da candieira queimado e toneladas de lixo acumulado pela serra fora... Pode ser que montem canhoes de neve cá em baixo e poupa se a serra dos canes de escape e ganhamos nós, os aficionados, k vemos a Cidade Neve!


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2007 às 19:44)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola de novo!
> 
> Se os ossos da minha avó estiverem certos, temos um inverno que vai inundar aki o fórum e o youtube de imagense videos... A ver!
> 
> Quanto à questão da vertente, só se acrescenta ao facto da vegetação ter ardido toda há uns quinze anos e entretanto os projectos de reflorestação (perguntam quais e bem...) serem o que são. Se sabemos que são discutíveis os porquês do aquecimento global, também sabemos com mais certezas que as responsabilidades do aquecimento local da nossa região recaem com muita facilidade no ser humano . E é o que se vê, flora extinta até dois kilometros da nacional k sob a serra, a reserva biológica do vale glaciar na corda bamba, o vale da candieira queimado e toneladas de lixo acumulado pela serra fora... Pode ser que montem canhoes de neve cá em baixo e poupa se a serra dos canes de escape e ganhamos nós, os aficionados, k vemos a Cidade Neve!



ja para nao falar o que andam a fazer ao covão da metade que é um atentado a humanidade mas enfim os valores sociais e monetários levam sempre vantagem aos valores ambientais e patrimoniais


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Set 2007 às 20:11)

spiritmind disse:


> ja para nao falar o que andam a fazer ao covão da metade que é um atentado a humanidade mas enfim os valores sociais e monetários levam sempre vantagem aos valores ambientais e patrimoniais



Podes crer! 
Este ano decidi levar malta amiga para conhecerem o sitio e depois caminharmos até ao covão cimeiro. Qual não foi o meu espanto quando, para além da fanfarra que lá era tocada e do lixo (sonoro e material) produzido, embasbaquei me com os "moderníssimos" barbecues em cimento que lá puseram ... enfim! Já para n falar das marcas de buldozer no chão e a ponte apodrecida e em ruina.. 

Esta malta esquece se que ali nasce o Zêzere, o rio que em Castelo de Bode fornece àgua a três milhoes de pessoas e do outro lado, o Mondego, que fornece àgua a outro milhão! Nem com tanta conversa de recursos escassos nos apercebemos da importancia e fragilidade da Serra... 

Fica a ideia de um ecoencontro na serra pra malta aki do forum! Sei k o CISE organiza caminhadas e ainda há pouco tempo vi um proposta interessante: um fim de semana, com caminhada, acampamento e... recolha de lixo! n m lembro é do site... 

abraço


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2007 às 20:18)

Se está na vertente SW, é por isso que a cidade é tão chuvosa, pois é com ventos de SW que chove mais nessa zona e geralmente em todo o interior. O problema é que os ventos de SW são ventos cálidos e por isso a cota de neve é sempre muito alta excepto em condições mais propícias mas que infelizmente parece que acontecem cada vez menos. Mas também quando essas condições proícias acontecem, devem cair grandes nevões na Covilhã pois o local onde se situa retém muita humidade.


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Set 2007 às 20:38)

Fil disse:


> Se está na vertente SW, é por isso que a cidade é tão chuvosa, pois é com ventos de SW que chove mais nessa zona e geralmente em todo o interior. O problema é que os ventos de SW são ventos cálidos e por isso a cota de neve é sempre muito alta excepto em condições mais propícias mas que infelizmente parece que acontecem cada vez menos. Mas também quando essas condições proícias acontecem, devem cair grandes nevões na Covilhã pois o local onde se situa retém muita humidade.



Ola de novo! Creio que está na vertente sudeste e não sudoeste. Definitivamente, essa vertente, a do outro lado da serra é mais húmida... deste lado o clima parece me mais seco k na guarda, seia, gouveia e assim. Creio eu... Até porque o frequente é cairem uns flocos todos os anos, mas mt reduzidos e só em raríssimas ocasiões é que pegam. Todos os anos vemos uma nevezita mas nada k nos prenda em casa sem podermos trabalhar ! QUem sabe se este ano temos surpresa... Cá estarei à janela para registar o fenómeno... 

Já agora, alguém me sabe explicar como é que podem estar dez graus, céu pouco nublado, passar uma nuvem, arreferecem 5 ou 6 graus e e nevar? isso aconteceu aki este ano, no início de abril! 

abraço


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2007 às 21:02)

spiritmind disse:


> estamos na vertente sudeste da serra da estrela que por sinal são vertentes se não me engano que tem mais horas de sol e consequentemente são mais quentes.



exacto vertente sudeste  já vi nevar com 8ºc e sol ao mesmo tempo pois era aguaceiro de neve puxada a vento la de cima, nestas situações o wibd chill tb ajuda


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Set 2007 às 21:30)

spiritmind disse:


> exacto vertente sudeste  já vi nevar com 8ºc e sol ao mesmo tempo pois era aguaceiro de neve puxada a vento la de cima, nestas situações o wibd chill tb ajuda



Pois parece me k terá sido isso... O vento era de facto muito frio nesse dia e knd vem la d cima brrrr. Outra pergunta, ja k tou numa de ser chato: Que influencia tem a altitude das nuvens e o nevar? É que cá na Covilhã é muito comum estarem 1 ou 2 graus, nuvens baixas e a chover ou entâo estarem 4 ou 5 graus, nuvens altas e a nevar. Eu creio, mas isto é puramente empirico, k como as nuvens estão altas knd ocorre a precipitaçao, cai neve e n derrete pk a temperatura é baixa o suficiente... ou estarei a cometer um erro de principiante ao acreditar k la em cima td é neve e knd xega ca a baixo é xuva? lol


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2007 às 21:23)

Uma das razões que pode levar a que os flocos de neve não derretam com altas temperaturas é a baixa humidade, devido ao sol que brilha entre as nuvens. Mas para isso tem também que haver muito frio em altura. Só uma opinião.

Quanto à vertente, se está a SE então não sei como a cidade pode ser tão chuvosa. E sim, é bem mais chuvosa que a Guarda e até que muitas localidades no Minho como por exemplo Braga. A sua média anual ronda os 1700 mm


----------



## ACalado (1 Out 2007 às 22:49)

Fil disse:


> Uma das razões que pode levar a que os flocos de neve não derretam com altas temperaturas é a baixa humidade, devido ao sol que brilha entre as nuvens. Mas para isso tem também que haver muito frio em altura. Só uma opinião.
> 
> Quanto à vertente, se está a SE então não sei como a cidade pode ser tão chuvosa. E sim, é bem mais chuvosa que a Guarda e até que muitas localidades no Minho como por exemplo Braga. A sua média anual ronda os 1700 mm



digamos que tem um micro clima que actualmente não é tão acentuado como o do geres por exemplo. na serra da estrela a sua precipitação media anual varia entre os 900 mm e 2500 mm


----------



## Minho (1 Out 2007 às 23:02)

Uma imagem da Covilhã vista no Google Earth. Mesmo no sopé desse gigante que é a Serra da Estrela...


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2007 às 23:07)

Dando mais uma pequena contribuição 

A maior parte da precipitação em Portugal ocorre com vento de componente Sul. A encosta onde se localiza a Covilhã, apesar de exposta a SE, não deixa de ser um uma vertente que provoca uma forte ascendência nas massas de ar e dai os elevados quantitativos de precipitação. A localização da Guarda já não é tão favorável a movimentos ascendentes.


----------



## Serrano (2 Out 2007 às 12:00)

Um tópico sobre a minha cidade, muito bem!!!

Realmente, a neve não tem sido abundante nos últimos anos, visto que não passamos de uns simples flocos ou de um micro centímetro. Eu nem sou dos que tenho maiores razões de queixa, pois ao morar no Sarzedo a 775 metros de altitude e numa encosta virada a noroeste, sempre vejo mais neve do que aqueles que vivem mesmo na cidade. A última vez que precisei de correntes para vir para a cidade foi em Fevereiro de 2004, penso que coincidiu com o Carnaval, mas mesmo assim apenas as utilizei durante 3 kms, porque ao aproximar-me da área mais urbanizada já não havia praticamente neve acumulada.

Bom, pode ser que no Inverno que se aproxima possamos ver a Covilhã bem pintada de branco, era lindo!!!

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2007 às 19:10)

spiritmind disse:


> digamos que tem um micro clima que actualmente não é tão acentuado como o do geres por exemplo. na serra da estrela a sua precipitação media anual varia entre os 900 mm e 2500 mm



As Penhas da Saúde tem média anual de 2965 mm (1951-1980), portanto a média anual máxima na Serra da Estrela supera os 3000 mm.


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Out 2007 às 17:32)

Ola a todos desde a Covilhã! De facto hoje sente-se bem os niveis elevados de humidade. Chove sem parar e a temperatura não passou os 15 graus, segundo a EMA do aeródromo... Poderemos esperar um outono chuvoso? E frio? espero k sim! . Por enquanto sentem-se os efeitos negativos da humidade (dores nas artroses, dor de cabeça) k aki na cvl são particulares. Nevoeiro cerrado k elimina a paisagem k normalmente se extende até perder a vista. . 

E assim estamos... Nunca mais é Inverno!!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (6 Out 2007 às 12:51)

Ola a todos! 

Mas que má educação a minha! Só agora de lembrei de convidar quem quiser a colocar as suas fotos da covilhã aki neste fórum!! desculpem lá...
Ou melhor, por favor, coloquem as vossas fotos aki no fórum !!!


cumprimentos


----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 13:40)

Encontrei esta na Net :


----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 13:41)

E esta :


----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 13:47)

Esta não tem neve , mas é gira ...


----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 13:53)

Mais uma :


----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 14:06)




----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 14:07)




----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 14:08)




----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 14:27)

Covilhã , Janeiro 1997 :







"Sacada" de : http://desabafos-meus.blogspot.com/2006/10/e-porque-bom-recordar.html


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Out 2007 às 16:06)

ola grannevada!

não consigo visualizar as tuas fotos! há alguma coisa a fazer?

cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2007 às 22:21)

Já corrigi o problema.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Out 2007 às 17:41)

Ist de facto está iuma secah tã grande k nem se cá metem fotõs! vai mai uma da cüvilhã? kem tem?


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2007 às 00:08)

Na net parece que não há muitas. A ver se contactas pessoal amigo por fotos, e digitalizas-as para nós vermos


----------



## CidadeNeve (21 Out 2007 às 12:13)

ola ola!

vou de facto tentar! tem sido a minha procura nos ultimos tempos mas é complicado! a ver se tenho mais sorte agora! lol

abraço


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Nov 2007 às 21:30)

Ola a todos! 

Espero que estejamos preparados para as fotos, com as makinas carregadas, com rolo ou bateria, para reportarmos pra malta o pk de gostarmos tanto desta terra!


----------



## CidadeNeve (14 Dez 2007 às 12:37)

Já o disse no passado, mas agora estou convicto! Tudo preparado com as maquinas... Covilhanenses, povo das beiras em geral e turistas! Faz favor de pedir um manto branco!


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 00:10)

Acho que ainda não vai ser desta, a cota vai andar um pouco alta para quando a precipitação vier. Mas como a previsão meteorológica não é uma ciência exacta, pelo sim pelo não é melhor pôr as pilhas a carregar


----------

